# clones



## blondlebanese (Nov 22, 2014)

rosebud mentioned takeing clones from clones.  did she mean cut the roots off and regrow the roots as a way to prolong the growth because of timeing issues


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2014)

I believe you wanted to cut your vegging plants in half. I hope I said you could do that and take cuttings for new clones.  Then you could  root the new cuttings and start all over with new clones.  Or you could keep a big plant as a mother plant to clone from whenever you want. 

You don't ever need to mess with the roots if you are in dirt. I don't remember what your medium is.

Did any of this make sense? If not, i blame no coffee or smoke yet this morning. lol  Let me know how I can help better.


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2014)

no she did not mean that at all. she was talking about taking a cutting and rooting it, its just that the cutting, is coming from a rooted clone. Hence, a clone from a clone.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 23, 2014)

ok I'm clear on that.  but, cutting the roots off should work shouldn't it?  eventualy there might be a problem.  but cutting off the roots sounds like it would kill the plant.  I'm a gonna try it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 23, 2014)

No you don't want to cut the roots off of the clone and try to re-root it. Once the plant is growing bigger in the veg stage, it would be too hard to get the whole plant to pause and go back to rooting again. If you need more time on your clones that are already growing too big, then you can prune them way back like people do shrubs and then it will grow back and take that many weeks to get back to where it was when you pruned it back. It will also come back more bushy.


----------

